
Show HN: Zombocam – Filters and effects for your webcam - cristea
https://www.zombocam.com
======
echelon
This reminds me of zombo.com.

It's interesting how old memes stick with us and have a nostalgic feel to
them. Things like "Harambe", the "such wow" doge, YouTube shorts, etc. don't
make such an indelible impression. Homestar Runner, zombo.com, and "all your
base" elicit actual feelings.

Maybe it's getting older, or maybe it's the fact we're now increasingly
innundated with content. Perhaps both.

~~~
dragonshed
I had the same association pop in my head, I just didn't think anyone would
know what I was talking about. Bravo.

Very occasionally I'll run across something which makes me think of the 'You
can do anything at zombo com. The only limit is yourself.' line.

To your point, I think it's definitely a combination of both. The interwebs
are so large now that it's less likely others see the same content. I remember
the exact circumstances of when I saw the superfriends wazzup[1] video,
laughing at Robin's shaking hands, where as I couldn't tell you anything about
most of the top 10 memes of 2015.

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=44rjg3H2rqA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=44rjg3H2rqA)

~~~
zaphar
zombo.com was the first thing I thought of when I saw this. I was like, is
this related somehow?

------
fitzwatermellow
Interesting to package this as a firefox plugin. But the filters are pretty
basic. Most can be implemented using an open library:

[http://evanw.github.io/webgl-filter/](http://evanw.github.io/webgl-filter/)

[https://inspirit.github.io/jsfeat/](https://inspirit.github.io/jsfeat/)

Next step is definitely trying face detection in the pipeline. So you can do
Snapchat style filter art ;)

But its super hard getting it to run in web media stream capture at even 30
fps!

WebCV: [https://github.com/jamt9000/webcv](https://github.com/jamt9000/webcv)

------
qwertyuiop924
...So is the only limit to the effects yourself?

~~~
runholm
[http://gomboscom.com](http://gomboscom.com)

------
tdburn
I'm a zombo.com evangelist, few things do it for me like zombo.com.

Zombo.com amazingly still gets something like 600k visits a month according to
similar Web.

~~~
mmanfrin
Well, I mean, you can do anything at zombocom. The only limit is yourself.

------
kawsper
Doesn't seem to work with Google Hangouts, so I guess they don't use WebRTC.

It would be useful if the plugin saved the filter settings from last it was
used.

~~~
ingridod
works really well with [https://appear.in](https://appear.in)! agree on the
saving filters.

------
ttul
I preferred zombocom.com

~~~
rhaps0dy
It's just [http://zombo.com/](http://zombo.com/), but yeah :P

~~~
avisser
Welcome to Zombocam. The only limit is yourself.

------
some1else
Needs mirror effect in distortions & intensity sliders for color filters.

------
timvdalen
The 'Try Live First' button does nothing for me on Chrome 53

------
Vampires123432
Why?

